
Antitrust Enforcers Eye Apple Anew - ssclafani
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704657704576150350669475800.html
======
r00fus
Perhaps this time, it's warranted.

Apple's new policy raising the price of all media on all networks? It's
possible because Apple is the biggest (by far) tech company in the world.

Though if they're looking at Apple, maybe they should look at Amazon also -
the do similar things with their suppliers.

